

Going for a trot on the Django pony - timtrueman
http://blog.fluther.com/going-for-a-trot-on-the-django-pony/

======
sjs382
One of the poster's "cons" was lack of support for multiple databases.

Django 1.2 will have support for multiple databases:
<http://djangoadvent.com/1.2/multiple-database-support/>

~~~
timtrueman
I'm excited for that but what I really meant was split/sharded databases,
something you need at scale (which Fluther doesn't need...yet). Correct me if
I'm wrong but the upcoming multiple database support can't do that.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shard_(database_architecture)>

What it seems to support is "Database Routers" which let you implement your
own sharding. It's not that you can't do it. It's just that it doesn't support
sharding out of the box.

I'm more excited for the template performance improvements.

~~~
johnpaulett
I can't find a reference to it, but I recall one of the developers mentioning
that the current multi-db support lays the ground work necessary for sharding.

I would bet that once 1.2 is released at least several reusable apps pop up
that implement various sharding/partitioning strategies.

~~~
timtrueman
That's the sense I get—that they are laying the framework for more advanced
database functionality like sharding.

------
wmblaettler
A little off-topic, but I love the design and typography on the Fluther blog!

~~~
timtrueman
Our designer (<http://www.davidcole.me/>) is awesome. We'll let him know you
love it!

------
forkqueue
Split database support is in Django 1.2 (currently in beta), so that's one con
to scratch off the list.

